# will sunlight make my tank leak overtime?



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

will sunlight make my tank leak overtime?

i know it might increase the temperature but will the partial sunday make my take seal loose over time or use and make the tank leak?'

cuz sunlight is pretty powerful sometimes


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well unless your sitting it outside all day I doubt that!
I had my 20 gallon long sitting at my window for well over a year and never
experienced any leaks. More likely you will have dead shrimps from the temps unless you are using a small fan.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Silicone is designed to be an all weather caulk with a life expectancy of 35 or more years. Having a tank exposed to sunlight, coming through a window, is unlikely to shorten it's life.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice to see you back. 
Lots of people use tanks outside.


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hahaha yes Matt 
I have to read some information first before getting back to shrimp hobbies


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Your main concern should be algae growth rather than whether it will leak.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I've had tanks outside from spring until fall and not one leaked.


----------

